# Strawberry Spilo



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Can anybody please post a picture of a strawberry Spilo....Please 
Thank You


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

go look in the gallery section


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Check out Ash's Site

www.thefishcatcher.net


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Check out Ash's Site
> 
> www.thefishcatcher.net


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=17470


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

here u go


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Thank You alot for the information and for the picture. That will be my next purchase for my collection in a couple of days I will start cycling my new 40 gallons tank.

Thank You again..............


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

They are awesome fish. I've gotten 5 of these guys from Ash. You won't be disappointed. H-T-H.


----------

